# How long to break adult roller



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

How long to break adult rollers to new loft that already has youngsters flying from it ???


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

Any help appreciated


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Where were the adults housed before? If they were at your current site but in a different loft. Lock them out of the other loft and give them a week. If they were a quarter mile away, you may have to let them raise a clutch of eggs before they will imprint to the new loft. If over a mile or two away, give them two to three weeks (this is just a guess). Once they know where they get their food, water and security from, there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

Sorted it managed it in 3 days lol went out with my original birds came back in no probs


----------

